# Monks or priests?



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Having a hard time trying to find a priest figure, or a monk that i can convert for my church. The next step is just making one, otherwise anyone have suggestions?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin Prieser makes one they come up for sale on ebay once in awhile. See if I can find it for you, and post link in your thread!! I have one but not for sale!! Regal


Found one of the Pope!!!! Guess that's the highest form of priest you can get eh???? I'll keep lookin

Preiser PR-45506 The Pope

Here's the site it was on

Preiser G Scale Figures- Euro Rail Hobbies & More


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Bullyland made a fat Friar. I used to have one. OTOH, if it's modern a tab collar and a black suit isn't all that hard to model


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

This question has been asked and answered a few times already in this forum. Check the archive. 

Wonder that nobody so far asked for a Rabbi, a Moslem Preacher, a Medicine Man, a Druid or a Voodoo priest. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

If you use the search option to search through this Figures and Accessories forum you will come out on this thread: Help finding this man of the cloth (january 2010). 
Some good suggestions are mentioned over there!! 

But making one yourself is a lot of fun to do and you get an unique figure! Check the Figure Making Class!

Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 04 Jan 2011 10:56 AM 

This question has been asked and answered a few times already in this forum. Check the archive. 

Wonder that nobody so far asked for a Rabbi, a Moslem Preacher, a Medicine Man, a Druid or a Voodoo priest. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz 
I think those are not that common indeed.

I found a nice Jewish figureset, including a Rabbi on Yourholylandstore.com that could be used (Average height: 7cm/2.75inch ).





















Now, on to find a Imam (Moslim Preacher). I believe those are even harder to find than a medicine man, voodoo priest or druid...


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Posted By Fritz on 04 Jan 2011 10:56 AM 

This question has been asked and answered a few times already in this forum. Check the archive. 

Wonder that nobody so far asked for a Rabbi, a Moslem Preacher, a Medicine Man, a Druid or a Voodoo priest. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz 
What's a search engine??? I always use the search engine first. Guess I should have mentioned that so you wouldn't have to post a unhelpful suggestion on using the search engine. The bullyland figure with a repaint and some hair should do the trick to turn him into a priest. Otherwise I may just make a priest, I've made a few figures before. A lot of questions have been answered time and time again but questions still got posted. It's a pet peeve of mine too.Thank you for the suggestions. Guten Tag


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Bully monk that Mik had, I tried to de-priest him back to a monk with little luck.... 

Should get a JPF one honestly....but I like the "Smurfyness" of the Bulli guy.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a thought. They may be too large - or not. Have you tried a cake decorating supply place? They may have clergy among the wedding cake toppers. 

My $.02, 
David Meashey


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

No I haven't, that's a great idea!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

I realize that priests can look quite different in real live, depending on what church they belong too. Some actully look quite civilian, you can only tell by their white collar, what professian they have. Most of the time, they come in black. 

A friend of mine, a Chatholic priest, is dressed in black leather quite often. He drives to accidents on German Autobahns with his Harley motorcycle, to help out. Quite often he is seen at motorcycle clubs, like Hells Angels or Bandidos. 

I suppose, you are looking for a priest like this: http://server5.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=0356915772659704&AnbieterID=2096 
Elita sells them in 1 : 22,5, either dressed in white or in black. http://www.elita.de/shop200/bilder/10107.jpg

I like the Jewish figures. Maybe I get me a few fiddlers for my fiddle yard. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 04 Jan 2011 01:13 PM 

I found a nice Jewish figureset, including a Rabbi on Yourholylandstore.com that could be used (Average height: 7cm/2.75inch ).






















Huh, I don't look like ANY of those guys. Hassids, Schmassids, already.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm picturing the silent monks singing. 


I think I've met those Jewish guys.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"I'm picturing the silent monks singing." 

Tom; 

Yeah, they're in a recording group called Milli Vanilli Adoramus! Starting to climb the charts as I write this. ;>) 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

well, we had them over at the Christmas party some days ago


[url="


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

LEMAX makes a priest figure that is 1/24thish...sort of.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Druids would be nice.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

But these aren't the druids you are looking for... Or was that droids?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By ohioriverrailway on 09 Jan 2011 09:17 AM 
Druids would be nice. Found this one on: www.theplatelady.com

*Druid Figurine
4.5" High
$17.99*


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

It seems to be much easier, to find druids, witches or fairies for our trains or buildings I would not mind, having them preaching next Sunday morning. 


 


For some reasons, the christian churches for many centuries, simply killed the competitiion. 


Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------

